# Why no fleece against baby skin?



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

OK - so this question may show my ignorance, but I'm fairly new to cloth diapering and had thought I'd done my research... but...

Today I was telling a friend (who is pregnant) about all the cloth dipes I use / have used in the past. My favorites are Happy Heiny's and Fuzzy Bunz. As soon as I mentioned them, she gave me a look as if I didn't know anything and stated that she doesn't want any fleece touching her baby's bum. I felt so put-down I was taken aback and felt too ego-bruised to ask why.

So I'm asking you all... why is fleece bad against the baby's skin? I'm perfectly happy with my current dipes so I'm doubt I'll change them! But I'm curious!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I've never heard that fleece, in general, should not touch the baby's skin. That's strange. I know that many times microfiber isn't good for their sensitive little bums, but never heard of fleece...


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't do fleece or suadecloth lined diapers because DD breaks out with them. She does the same with fleece and wool covers and pull covers she really sensitive to polly and sadly wool. However I see nothing wrong with using them if they work best for your child. enviromently all natural fibers are best but I'd still put happy hineys and fuzzi bunz way above using huggies or such full time.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm sorry she was so short with you.







That wasn't kind.








Fleece is not a natural product, it is actually recycled plastic. We use fuzzi bunz at night ourselves and Nightlights lined with fleece. Not sure why she would be so cross about it unless she is super natural herself or just ignorant about fleece?







Anyone who uses cloth should be commended for reusing their resources and not mindlessly filling up landfills with products that will never leave it. YUCK!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

don't feel ignorant! I have never heard anything bad about fleece, and I've used fuzzi bunz since ds was a few months old. I feel better about it than using cotton that makes his skin feel wet, and definitely better than using sposies all the time.
I can't even think of a reason that fleece would be bad. Hmmm...I'm interested now. But I'm not likely to change either


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. That must be it - that fleece isn't a natural fiber. My friend is probably trying to be very natural about it.

So beyond that I doubt she has reasons for being anti-fleece, since she doesn't have the baby yet! (So no skin reaction experiences to speak of.) It really is the way she says things... this friend often speaks in a manner that makes me feel put down, especially when it comes to my parenting choices. Hence, my reasons for avoiding the topic rather than asking her directly why no fleece!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Will your friend be CDing or has she CD'd any other babies? If not, I wouldn't take her comments to heart.....she can't be THAT into being all natural if she isn't using cloth....sounds like she might just be a bit snippy for no reason.

The only other reason for not using fleece against your baby's skin, that I know of, is a reaction....some babies don't do well with that and are sensitive to it. I personally like fleece....it helps keep my baby dry feeling.....I don't use it constantly but I do use it....definitely better for your baby's bum than sposies!


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

how pregnant is s he? Is it possible she's just one of those third trimester "I'm so cranky I can't stand myself" people?









There was a little blip on the fleece radar awhile back about some kind of waterproofing chemical that lots of people thought was also applied to the non-dwr fleeces. That plus "not a natural product" might be what's got her panties all twisted.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

If someone had mentioned FBs to me, I wouldn't have looked at them as if they didn't know anything, but I would say that I don't want any fleece touching my baby's bottom. Polyester fleece is a petroleum product, and while it's tons better for baby's skin than a disposable, it is not the healthiest thing to put against a baby's skin. I only use organic cotton. I don't trust synthetic materials to be safe, especially where my baby is concerned.

http://www.fireflydiapers.com/articl...lmaterials.htm


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

we use fleece sometimes, and velour sometimes, and suedecloth sometimes. i'm all for natural fibers and organics, but i also know that sometimes sitting in a wet dipe ( like over night) is just not the most pleasant thing for a babe.

i'm sorry that your friend was short with you.


----------



## hipcoolmama (Oct 2, 2006)

One thing that comes to mind is the fire retardant chemicals added to fleece. Now, the fire/flame retardant is most often associated with baby pajamas. But I have heard of some other baby products made from fleece having it as well.

Does anyone know - does an item only have fire retardant on it when it is labeled as such or is it the other way around? That an item does NOT have the fire retardant if it is labeled as not having it?

Confused...


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

i hadn't heard or thought of any that, but i did see a program on fire and disposable diapers. a firefighter said that the gel in sposies keeps them from burning. he was in a house once that was completely burned inside and the ONLY article of anything that survived was a DISPOSABLE DIAPER!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipcoolmama* 
One thing that comes to mind is the fire retardant chemicals added to fleece. Now, the fire/flame retardant is most often associated with baby pajamas. But I have heard of some other baby products made from fleece having it as well.

Does anyone know - does an item only have fire retardant on it when it is labeled as such or is it the other way around? That an item does NOT have the fire retardant if it is labeled as not having it?

Confused...


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

On a scale with mass-market mainstream disposibles being "10" in terms of bad for the environment and baby's skin and development, and exclusive EC with no diapers whatsoever as a 0, and all organic hemp/cotton and wool as a 1, I'd put something like fuzibunz as maybe a 3 - a 2 if the kid gets rashes without the fleece. Are there some concerns with microfleece, both for the environment and the kid? Sure. But I'd *love* to see them become standard, since they're SO much better than disposibles for both.

If fuzibunz work for you and get you using cloth, good for you.


----------

